# Smok TFV4 extender (anyone have stock?)



## CloudmanJHB (22/9/16)

Hi peeps 

So just had the misses drop the extension piece for her TFV4 Micro down the drain while cleaning it. Does anyone have one I can buy or know of anyone vendor sells extras where I can source one? 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

@CloudmanJHB , have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help directly here. I also added a phrase to the title. Hope it helps


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/9/16)

Perfect thanks Silver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

